# Ever had one come at you?



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2010)

My dad's cousin and I were stalking around at night and we went up to the pecan orchard.  We got all the way over to the East side and the orchard and saw a hog in the moonlight.  I flipped on my light and Wayne cracked off a shot.  The hog took off like it wasn't even hit.  We went to check for blood and nothing.  Well Wayne swears he hit the hog, so we get on the fourwheelers and start circling.  After a few minutes, Wayne finds the hog not 30 yards from us.  the hog had made a big loop and was coming right back for us, but ran out of gas and piled up.  This was a monster hog too, 300+lbs easy.   Have any of you ever had a hog come to get you?


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 13, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> Have any of you ever had a hog come for you?



This one time at band camp...

Naah cant say I've ever had that happen


----------



## billyblob (Oct 13, 2010)

yep wounded or with piglets


----------



## chevy85 (Oct 14, 2010)

*hogs turn on u.*

yes. I was standing in an old road bed shot to far up on the shoulder. He turn an ran stright at me. I shot agian he was 15 yards when it hit the ground.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 14, 2010)

I walked outside one am to say good morning to the dogs and had 3hogs knock them out of the way to come grovel at my feet.
I fixed the fence really good after that!
Never have had any charge me, thought one was going to one time. she had 2 shots in her and when she broke right instead of at me I hit her again and she was down.

cw


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 14, 2010)

chevy85 said:


> yes. I was standing in an old road bed shot to far up on the shoulder. He turn an ran stright at me. I shot agian he was 15 yards when it hit the ground.



I bet that made for some heart pumpin'!


----------



## cathooker (Oct 14, 2010)

Fort Stewart 1976 : I stalked to within 20 yards of three hogs feeding in a food plot. I was shooting a recurve bow and had no gun with me. I eased up out of the tall grass and shot the closest one just behind the shoulder. The arrow did not pass all the way through and the broadhead was sticking out of him about six inches. I had teeth and a very sharp broadhead to worry about. He squealed really loud and started running in circles as if trying to bite the arrow. I moved to try to get another shot and he saw me. He immediately charged me. I took off running, jumped up and grabbed a limb  and pulled my legs up just as he got to me. He missed me but it was a close call....that episode was almost as exciting as flying door gunner on a helicopter in combat zone.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

had my dad get attacked by one at macintosh reserve in carrollton a few years back, he was in the newspaper for it...it was pretty funny


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a big boar that I had been stalking when it went into the brush wind me and come directly toward me popping his teeth. I was standing in a bushhogged trail and he was in thick palmettos so I couldn't see the hog, just see the bushes shaking and hear teeth popping about ten feet away. I had nothing but a longbow. I gave him the palmetto thicket.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2010)

I was stalking around during bow season and also had a S&W .44 on my hip just in case.  Well I had a camo net over the holster and I walked up on 3 hogs feeding.  Just as I was about to draw the bow they came right at me.  I dropped the bow down and tried to get the .44, but couldn't because of the net.  They ran within 5 yards and turned at the last minute.  I ended up popping one about an hour after dark with that .44 at 50 yards one handed holding a flashlight with the other.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Oct 14, 2010)

in taylor county i shot one qith the 308 head on at 225 yards i missed the mark a little and he ran all 223 of those yards before falling!


----------



## boiladawg78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, last Sunday. Shot a sow at about 80 yards and hogs exploded everywhere! There was about 10 or so with her; I could see only her and 2 others before I shot. A small boar was running in my direction down the creek. When he saw me he made a bee-line for me. I finally got a clear shot at about 10 yards. The 7mag dropped him and he slid 6' from me. Needless to say, my heart was pounding!


----------



## chevy85 (Oct 14, 2010)

It sure got the blood flowing good. drippin' rock


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 14, 2010)

I have had a few sows bluff,but never had any try to really get me..they usually run as soon as the see or hear me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Twice.
Both wounded. A sow that got within 2 feet of me before i could shoot her between the eyes and a small boar with a busted up rear section. Bought me a pistol after the sow got so close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Wild ones, never. Tame ones, all the time.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 14, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> the hog had made a big loop and was coming right back for us, but ran out of gas and piled up.



i have seen something similar in fields at night.  They seem to try and run in a big circle to get where they came from instead of turning around and going straight back in more like deer do.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 15, 2010)

I've had a couple run by with an arrow sticking in them but not really coming after me. Just getting out of Dodge. Mike


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a big sow with a litter come by me one time at cohutta It was a good walk to the truck so I thought well just shoot one of the little ones well I smoked this baby about 40 lbs and she turned around and charged me. all the trees were 2 big or 2 little to climb . There was this one tree but about 50 yards away so off I ran  when I got to the tree I jumped about 5 feet to grab this one limb she almost got me. after she left I was still shaking and she laid up and waited for me and charged  ! after treeing me again  she walked all over my bow bent my arrows and broke my sight  my hunt was over. the lesson I learned was never go to cohutta by your self. this was 26 years ago.


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 15, 2010)

I've often thought about that sneaking around a WMA with just a one shot muzzle loader. I would have to stand my ground, cause' I'm too old to run.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 15, 2010)

I missed a wildhog one morning up cohutta with a muzzleloader,hangfired and pulled high,the hog tried to climb the tree to get me up in my portable and kept jumping and cussing until i got the ramrod started down the barrel to seat another bullet,,,old hog had good smarts,he took off and didnt give me another try...glad i was up the oak,cohutta hogs are mean...LOL...cant wait to do it again....LOL


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 15, 2010)

Had an old boar charge within 20 feet of me. Teeth knashing away. It was really thick  and I didnt have a good shot until he was that close.


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 17, 2010)

There once was a huge boar that hung out in a small field beside a rural highway. Based on his build,he was mixed with domesticated pot bellied pig and wild stock, as he was built like a 55 gallon drum, except bigger, with real short legs on him! 

I saw him there one afternoon and stopped to get a better look at the creature! He noticed me, and I hollered at him...........in an attempt to run him off before he got shot from the road.

 He didn't take kindly to being disturbed and brought the fight all the way to the road ditch!  I could make a ''whooshing/hog blowing'' sound at him and he would answer me! All the while popping his teeth, outright slobbering mad and daring me to step out of the truck!  

That hog had no reverse...........and no fear of man either. Had I stepped out, it would have been to deal with him! It hurt my pride to be stood down and run off by a lowly cross bred hog, but I drove away without breaking the law. 

Now had that hog been fair game/on my ground..........I'd tended to him right then and there!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 17, 2010)

Tennessee Buck said:


> I had a big sow with a litter come by me one time at cohutta It was a good walk to the truck so I thought well just shoot one of the little ones well I smoked this baby about 40 lbs and she turned around and charged me. all the trees were 2 big or 2 little to climb . There was this one tree but about 50 yards away so off I ran  when I got to the tree I jumped about 5 feet to grab this one limb she almost got me. after she left I was still shaking and she laid up and waited for me and charged  ! after treeing me again  she walked all over my bow bent my arrows and broke my sight  my hunt was over. the lesson I learned was never go to cohutta by your self. this was 26 years ago.



Or without a Gun  That is why I like to be able to get another shot off pretty quick.......

WHen we got into them at PL one time, we only saw a Boar about 75 yards away........I had my buddy take the shot, then at about 50 yards down the hill, there were about 5 more hogs and they came up and bee-lined right towards us....... they got to about 15 yards before they realised the gun blazing was US
I dont think they knew what to do, but the biggest one was Maybe 150#.........Not any type of attack, but it was sure freaky seeing them come at us like that


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah - but it was running from my buddy who walked up on it.  It ran right at me until it saw me at 10-15 feet and veered a few feet to my side.  I shot it as it ran by.  Never had one deliberately come after me.


----------



## abrannon (Oct 18, 2010)

I have had sows with little ones do the mock charge just to let me know that the little ones are with her.  Other than that I have never had one charge me.  I had a couple that ran by me and almost stepped on my feet doing so, but their only interest was putting some distance between us.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 18, 2010)

years ago i was hunting in greene county in late winter. i was snuggled behind a cloth ground blind about 10 yards in the woods from a food plot. after about an hour a huge multicolored hog walked out of the woods to my left. he walked along the treeline, which meant he was about 10 yards away. i crouched down further behind the blind and steadied my 45-70 marlin lever action on his neck, just in front of his shoulder. he stopped walking and looked right at me. i don't think he actually saw me, but he knew something wasn't right. he lifted up and bent his right front leg, looked ahead, then back in my direction. i figured he was about to bolt so i took the shot. the following happend in the span of 5-10 seconds. he reared up, ran about 20 yards back the way he came. i thought, i'll find him. then he turned left again and ran about 10 yards into the woods. i was thinking "hmmm". then he turned left again and was running right at me. simultaneously i rechambered another round, almost messed my drawers, and my eye were as big as saucers. at about 8 yards he turned right and dropped in a mud puddle about 15 yards back. huge sigh of relief. had to hire 2 locals to help me haul him out of the woods. weight before being cleaned was 235.


----------



## Dakotaman (Nov 11, 2010)

*Been there; done that!*

I've had three attacks from boars in the 325 to 350 pound range. One turned to chase a dog that was on his scent as soon as we discovered it. The dog ran towards me and at about 50 yards the hog smelled me, stopped, growled, bared its tusks and came right at me full speed. I hit it between the eyes with my .44 Mag at 20 yards. I thought I would have time for a second shot but it was over by the time the barrel came down from the recoil. The bullet had richocheted off the skull but the hog turned and was gone in the brush. He made a big loop and I hit him again behind the shoulder (complete penetration) at about 70 yards while he was running faster than a deer and I never knew I hit him until later. The dog immediately got on its track and we ran after it for about 1/4 mile. I was running as fast as I could behind the sniffing dog when the boar blasted out of the brush 30 yards ahead in full attack mode. He was growling and snapping his tusks. In less than a second, he hit the dog at my feet. I wasn't able to get a shot off for fear of hitting the dog ahead of me. He cut the dog about 2 inches deep all across the chest and flipped the dog in the air so I still couldn't shoot. He spun and retreated to cover before I got a shot (this all took place in about 3 or 4 seconds). I circled wide trying to get out in the open and he came out of the brush and growled at me about 10 yards away. He turned to look sideways and I shot him through the heart broadside. The muzzle flash went about half way to the hog but he never even flinched. He stared at me and gave me that menacing tusk flashing growl once more and then collapsed on the spot - DRT. I won't take up space with the others but they were similar. I don't trust them at all and I don't count on a.44 as being enough to stop a charge. They don't always do that but you have to be prepared for it if you are on the gound with Russian boars. They are NOT like barnyard pigs. You have to think of them a little more like a cross between a lion and a rinocerous.


----------



## tullisfireball (Nov 16, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I have had a few sows bluff,but never had any try to really get me..they usually run as soon as the see or hear me.



The smart ones do!


----------



## builditbreakit (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wild ones, never. Tame ones, all the time.



x2 4 me


----------



## ADB (Dec 22, 2010)

We have been chased on JD gators by a pack of 6 boars that were all 400lbs+. We brought the dogs in and caught 4 of them and one buddy got his boot ripped off by one. He fell backwarks just before stabbing it and it was doing its best to get him but all it got was his boot. We had that hogs guts on the ground while it was on top of him but it wouldn't stop until it bled out. Than kgod for the dogs.


----------



## ADB (Dec 22, 2010)

Dakotaman said:


> I've had three attacks from boars in the 325 to 350 pound range. One turned to chase a dog that was on his scent as soon as we discovered it. The dog ran towards me and at about 50 yards the hog smelled me, stopped, growled, bared its tusks and came right at me full speed. I hit it between the eyes with my .44 Mag at 20 yards. I thought I would have time for a second shot but it was over by the time the barrel came down from the recoil. The bullet had richocheted off the skull but the hog turned and was gone in the brush. He made a big loop and I hit him again behind the shoulder (complete penetration) at about 70 yards while he was running faster than a deer and I never knew I hit him until later. The dog immediately got on its track and we ran after it for about 1/4 mile. I was running as fast as I could behind the sniffing dog when the boar blasted out of the brush 30 yards ahead in full attack mode. He was growling and snapping his tusks. In less than a second, he hit the dog at my feet. I wasn't able to get a shot off for fear of hitting the dog ahead of me. He cut the dog about 2 inches deep all across the chest and flipped the dog in the air so I still couldn't shoot. He spun and retreated to cover before I got a shot (this all took place in about 3 or 4 seconds). I circled wide trying to get out in the open and he came out of the brush and growled at me about 10 yards away. He turned to look sideways and I shot him through the heart broadside. The muzzle flash went about half way to the hog but he never even flinched. He stared at me and gave me that menacing tusk flashing growl once more and then collapsed on the spot - DRT. I won't take up space with the others but they were similar. I don't trust them at all and I don't count on a.44 as being enough to stop a charge. They don't always do that but you have to be prepared for it if you are on the gound with Russian boars. They are NOT like barnyard pigs. You have to think of them a little more like a cross between a lion and a rinocerous.



Any dog that retreats from a hog and leaves me in a position like that would no longer be a part of my hunting party.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wild ones, never. Tame ones, all the time.



Especially the two legged kind.


----------

